# [Collection] Windows 10 Interop - Tweaks & Apps



## Devhost97 (Sep 2, 2015)

The list of applications and tweaks running on Windows 10:

1) *AD Blocker [XAP]*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/xap-adblocker-windows-phone-8-x-t3178203

2) *DHT Font Changer [XAP]*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...nt-change-windows-phone-t3192500#post62643252


If you know of any other apps or tweaks write a post and I'll add them to the main topic.


----------



## lazy_lens9869 (Jul 16, 2016)

really bro its works no mor ad display in my nokia lumia 730... thanks dude..


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 16, 2016)

All 8.1 xaps are working on 10.


----------



## raghulive (Jul 17, 2016)

on top of threads there is sticky post for all tweaks and hacks  ,this would be better for collection of apps,like sharing appx download links that are useful by reply posts


----------

